# As a med tech, is it still possible to pursue university studies?



## justin9 (3 Jun 2013)

are there any med techs out there or here who is able to pursue university studies during med tech training? is it possible to be able to relax/hangout or do some recreational activities while doing both at the same time? or will you have to focus all your study on med tech training?


----------



## dangles (3 Jun 2013)

justin9 said:
			
		

> are there any med techs out there or here who is able to pursue university studies during med tech training? is it possible to be able to relax/hangout or do some recreational activities while doing both at the same time? or will you have to focus all your study on med tech training?



Look up the differences between the regular forces and the reserve.

Short answer, yes, easily in the reserves. Regular force has a lot of options but your med tech training comes first and any university courses you take will likely be distance learning or at RMC and it will take a lot of luck, hard work, and time to complete any degree.


----------



## IRepoCans (3 Jun 2013)

dangles said:
			
		

> Look up the differences between the regular forces and the reserve.
> 
> Short answer, yes, easily in the reserves. Regular force has a lot of options but your med tech training comes first and any university courses you take will likely be distance learning or at RMC and it will take a lot of luck, hard work, and time to complete any degree.



There is also some Paramedic programs that are offered through a joint Uni-College degree (such as Centennial and University of Toronto's Paramedic program). Also if you're not in the CF yet and want to go to school and be a Med Tech, ask about the Education plans. Thats all I got on the subject now, but I'll get back to you with more when I have it.


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2013)

justin9 said:
			
		

> are there any med techs out there or here who is able to pursue university studies during med tech training?





			
				IRepoCans said:
			
		

> There is also some Paramedic programs that are offered through a joint Uni-College degree (such as Centennial and University of Toronto's Paramedic program).



That's a four-year full-time program in Scarborough.

I believe the Original Poster is looking for a full-time job because today he was asking about Fighter Pilot, and a few days ago about SAR Tech.

As always, best to ask a CFRC. But, U of T ( as a Med Tech ) does not sound likely unless enrolled as a local Reservist.


----------



## IRepoCans (3 Jun 2013)

Oh, I see, quite the career development: SAR Tech, Pilot and Med Tech.


> That's a four-year full-time program in Scarborough.


Regarding that program could it be used to apply for a NCM Medical Tech position as 'semi-skilled'? Because it seems its either a two year college bit with a diploma or you can go onto four years to get a University degree.


----------



## mariomike (3 Jun 2013)

IRepoCans said:
			
		

> Regarding that program could it be used to apply for a NCM Medical Tech position as 'semi-skilled'? Because it seems its either a two year college bit with a diploma or you can go onto four years to get a University degree.



The OP is in Winnipeg. Because of high demand, he could run into a residency problem if applying for an Ontario PCP program.  

"Preference will be given to Ontario residents." It says that on the Ontario PCP program sites. Manitoba has the same requirement.

He could take a Manitoba PCP one-year certificate program, rather than the two-year Ontario PCP diploma program, if interested in applying as a semi-skilled Med Tech.

"If you already have a college diploma and a Primary Care Paramedic Level I certificate, the Canadian Forces may place you directly into the any ( sic ) required on-the-job training program following basic training."

Manitoba PCP is a "One-year certificate" program:
http://me.rrc.mb.ca/catalogue/ProgramInfo.aspx?RegionCode=WPG&ProgCode=PARPF-CT

He would have to ask CFRC if a certificate only program is acceptable to them, or if they would require the two-year PCP diploma.


----------



## justin9 (4 Jun 2013)

Hi, thanks for the researches and ideas. The joint Uni-College degree seems very convenient and sounds like a very good plan. I would try to get into that plan but if they are taking residents only I will not be applied. Here we have joint programs but I do not think we have a joint program studying a trade such as med tech while taking university classes.

I actually have talked to one recruiter before, he said that the PCP Certificate here is recognized by the forces, I think he also mentioned I would be semi-skilled if I apply with a PCP Cert because he said that there would be some touch-ups to do to my training to be a med tech in the forces. I could study here for now PCP while waiting but that is until the September of 2014. If I get in the forces sooner that would be wonderful, which ever comes first for me I would do. I don't have a clear idea of how to apply through subsidized ed to become a med tech so I will give the recruiting center a call. I hope it won't be unlikely for me to be able to join.

I have recently discovered CANSOFCOM and I have read that there are career development there as a med tech so that really interests me more. Being an officer appeals to me as well. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has these big dreams, my dad tells me that it is natural at my age to want to learn and experience the 'action'.

I want to join the forces full time, and there is a lot of interesting trade but med tech is what I would like to do, it really attracted me the first. I also want to progress. The recruiter mentioned that they do have have med techs who are studying at their university. I was also thinking of taking university on my own, outside the forces, while serving as a med tech. I will look more in part time serving, I have never really read much about it. But I wish more to join full time.

I guess it is unlikely to take university classes while studying to become a med tech. But maybe after training, one can start taking univ classes. If someone is doing this, can you please share stories? I would be glad for any more inquiries to the topic. Thanks again.


----------



## IRepoCans (4 Jun 2013)

> I actually have talked to one recruiter before, he said that the PCP Certificate here is recognized by the forces, I think he also mentioned I would be semi-skilled if I apply with a PCP Cert because he said that there would be some touch-ups to do to my training to be a med tech in the forces. I could study here for now PCP while waiting but that is until the September of 2014. If I get in the forces sooner that would be wonderful, which ever comes first for me I would do. I don't have a clear idea of how to apply through subsidized ed to become a med tech so I will give the recruiting center a call. I hope it won't be unlikely for me to be able to join.



In my opinion (I do also believe it is supported by a majority on this forum) get the post secondary education I don't know how programs for Paramedic are out west but if there is a PCP Cert and Diploma program I'd try to get the Diploma, not to mention it would give you time to mature and really evaluate your choice on joining the Force.



> I have recently discovered CANSOFCOM and I have read that there are career development there as a med tech so that really interests me more. Being an officer appeals to me as well. I'm sure I'm not the only one who has these big dreams, my dad tells me that it is natural at my age to want to learn and experience the 'action'.



Before someone else wants to lay down the CANSOFCOM talk, I'm just going to say worry about getting in the CF first and its going to be a challenge to do that. *CANSOFCOM is a long and very hard career route far from initial entry into the CF.*


----------



## justin9 (13 Jun 2013)

I understand it may not be possible to do that while training to become one but anybody who has been pursuing a degree by distance learning as a med tech? Is it possible and what's it like?


----------



## justin9 (9 Feb 2014)

Coming back to this, that joint program in Toronto sounds really good. I'd be able to serve in the reserves maybe for the meantime, to my understanding... while pursuing the cert/diploma for becoming a med tech and while taking up classes for a degree. Awesome! But unfortunate for now.

Anyway, I understand full-time + education requires me to be determined to it, etc. I hope it is true that it is possible, as I would like to pursue this if ever.

I would just like to come back to this. The recruiter I was talking about here mentioned they have med techs who are pursuing education at their university.



			
				justin9 said:
			
		

> I want to join the forces full time, and there is a lot of interesting trade but med tech is what I would like to do, it really attracted me the first. I also want to progress. *The recruiter mentioned that they do have have med techs who are studying at their university. I was also thinking of taking university on my own, outside the forces, while serving as a med tech*. I will look more in part time serving, I have never really read much about it. But I wish more to join full time.





			
				dangles said:
			
		

> Look up the differences between the regular forces and the reserve.
> 
> Short answer, yes, easily in the reserves. Regular force has a lot of options but your med tech training comes first and any university courses you take will likely be distance learning or at *RMC* and it will take a lot of luck, hard work, and time to complete any degree.



Can anyone tell me about, if the recruiter is talking about RMC as well as Dangles mentioned? How would this work if I try to do this, would they subsidize if i try to take up education from there and add it to my existing contract? I'm not sure if I can even just go to school at RMC and pay for it myself? I plan to take up education outside the forces or by distance learning. But if this is possible, this sounds very good too.

On another topic, I would like to ask; 
1. if it is worth it that I pursue this trade (med tech) if I plan to change career in the future (police maybe), for the experience and  interest in trade itself?
2. Also, that joining full-time over part-time would shape me up more than the latter part-time, is this a valid reason? Note this is not the only reason for joining. I have several reasons for full-time, one is that I can't support myself anymore having not accomplished anything, with no particular place to go. I wanna be able to help my family sooner.

I'm still having trouble deciding between the two because part-time sounds very convincing too. I'm kinda rushing to join, I hope it is alright. I just got my citizenship 4 days ago so I can apply now finally..... 



			
				IRepoCans said:
			
		

> There is also some Paramedic programs that are offered through a joint Uni-College degree (such as Centennial and University of Toronto's Paramedic program). Also if you're not in the CF yet and want to go to school and be a Med Tech, ask about the Education plans. Thats all I got on the subject now, but I'll get back to you with more when I have it.



Just wondering what are some Education plans mentioned above by IRepoCans. Can anyone give me some examples?

Thank you


----------



## Goose15 (9 Feb 2014)

justin9 said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me about, if the recruiter is talking about RMC as well as Dangles mentioned? How would this work if I try to do this, would they subsidize if i try to take up education from there and add it to my existing contract? I'm not sure if I can even just go to school at RMC and pay for it myself? I plan to take up education outside the forces or by distance learning. But if this is possible, this sounds very good too.


I would think that the recruiter meant that they were studying (most likely Distance Learning) using an ILP. They would not be going to RMC as a Med Tech.
ILP: See Attachment



			
				justin9 said:
			
		

> 1. if it is worth it that I pursue this trade (med tech) if I plan to change career in the future (police maybe), for the experience and  interest in trade itself?


It is always recommended that you chose a trade that you could be in for a career because OTing or otherwise is never guaranteed.



			
				justin9 said:
			
		

> 2. Also, that joining full-time over part-time would shape me up more than the latter part-time, is this a valid reason? Note this is not the only reason for joining. I have several reasons for full-time, one is that I can't support myself anymore having not accomplished anything, with no particular place to go. I wanna be able to help my family sooner.


Before I respond: please formulate proper sentences as this is HARD to read.
Do not join the CAF because there is no other alternative. This will make you more likely to sign a contract "just because" with a possibility (read: good chance) of disliking it. In regards to your first sentence...both the reg force and reserve will give you great life experience.



			
				justin9 said:
			
		

> I'm still having trouble deciding between the two because part-time sounds very convincing too. I'm kinda rushing to join, I hope it is alright. I just got my citizenship 4 days ago so I can apply now finally.....


As I said do NOT rush into it, do more searching.



			
				justin9 said:
			
		

> Just wondering what are some Education plans mentioned above by IRepoCans. Can anyone give me some examples?



See attachment.

See link: http://www.forces.ca/en/page/paideducation-96



			
				justin9 said:
			
		

> Thank you



You're welcome.


----------

